# Desperate for some advice



## nyala (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

My names Natasha and I currently live in South London ( Nice...NOT ) and have been thinking of going back to South Africa. I lived in Joburg for 10years and then Cape Town before moving back aged 13. Sadly I was 2 years short of getting my South Africa passport so just have my British one. However I did have a south african ID number.

I am thinking of moving back there where my Uncle and aunt currently live. there will be myself 23, OH aged 28 and our son who's 3 in March.

However I dont know the process of moving out there. does it benefit me that I have family there and lived there before or not. 
Also noticed you need to have x amount of cash in your account aswell as visa's to go. Has anyone moved and been through this process they can advize me on it.

I havent got a job offer but hoping with my work experience I will be able to find one in Cape Town. Is there anywhere I can look at recruitment requirements as we prefer to have a job offer before relocating.

I have read and researched over and over pro's and con's but in todays financial climit it appears it's all over the show. I had a fantastic up brining and that was in joburg i would love to have the same lifestyle again just in the cape.

Look forward to any replies advice or comments.

many thanks,

Natasha


----------



## nyala (Sep 24, 2010)

:bump: Oh I have also found I still have a south african ID number on the permanent residence paper I had when living there...does anyone know whether that is useful ?!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

nyala said:


> :bump: Oh I have also found I still have a south african ID number on the permanent residence paper I had when living there...does anyone know whether that is useful ?!


I think you should try and google the SA government pages to see whether this will be of any help.

Not being a SA citizen may prove to be a problem for finding work, as far as I know, you need to have a job offer and a work permit ( used to be like that about 10 years ago, not sure whether it has changed in the meantime.)

I will google for information too and if I come across anything of importance, I will supply you with the relevant links.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

South Africa Immigration Services - Immigration to South Africa – Permits and Visa’s South Africa


----------



## nyala (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Joanna,

I now have the paper work and it is indeed a permanent resident permit. I am going to head to South African Embassy in London next week to check it out.

Many thanks for responding I was loosing faith with all the views and no replies 

Once I get the answer to going to South Africa I think have to start thinking of either outskirts of Joburg or Cape town.

Could anyone please ( that live or have lived recently in the areas ) let me know a few pro's and con's. I have family in both areas.

thanks for anything.


----------



## daj (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey natasha, 
goodluck with your choice to move to south africa, its such an awesome country!!!
for the job hunting search, p-net they seem to be the best at recruitment!


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

nyala said:


> Hi Joanna,
> 
> I now have the paper work and it is indeed a permanent resident permit. I am going to head to South African Embassy in London next week to check it out.
> 
> ...


Hi Nyala,

Rather speak to your family regarding the situation on the ground. If you have read any of the many threads on this forum you will know how polarised the opinions can be. If you want a shoot from the hip answer Iwould say go to Cape Town. Johannesburg is a distant second and in 15 years time the acid mine drainage is going to flood JHB (according to *ALL* experts  )

Seriouslt though, CPT is the choice I would make.

Good luck.


----------



## nyala (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey thanks guys, its such a tricky one. Part of the family say yea CPT is wicked but rent is higher rate and wages are lower to JHB plus I lived 9 years in JHB. 

This was 10 years ago mind you so imagine loads changed...even names of birds apparently !! What the hell Lol.

Got alot to plan and check UK is becoming a joke. 2 girls from work just got jumped mugged and beaten up Saturday night.

3 murders in my neighbourhood last 4months.

If we are to become worried for our children and be very aware to crime etc all over the world then I might as well return to S.A with a better lifestyle and weather Lol !


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

If you do the facebook thing you will probably find that many of the people who you used to know are now living in CPT or outside of JHB.

Yes, rent in CPT is higher and wages lower but that in general is a generalisation


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

being someone who didn't know what I needed or paper work I had to have, we used intergate

South Africa Immigration Services - Immigration to South Africa ? Permits and Visa?s South Africa

they are based in cape town but did a brilliant job for us. just waitin for my permanent residency to arrive

Sorry same link as previous post, but a personal recommendation!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

i think the limit you can be out of the country before your permenanat residednce expires is three years but it wont hurt to check


----------

